# emergen schlägt fehl

## Neotux

hi.

ich kann seit einiger Zeit kein Package mehr emergen. zb apache sagt: 

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/apache-2.0.48-r4/work/httpd-2.0.48/srclib/apr/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -march=athlon -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE   -I../include -I../include/arch/unix  -c apr_snprintf.c && touch apr_snprintf.lo
> 
> In file included from apr_snprintf.c:59:
> 
> ../include/apr.h:432:2: #error no decision has been made on APR_PATH_MAX for your platform
> ...

 

hör sich nach C Compiler an... kanns aber nicht genauer lokalisieren.  hier noch meine make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="X gtk -kde alsa mysql innodb apache2"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Bin dankbar für jeden Tip.[/quote]

----------

## Sas

hast du denn mal versucht den gcc neu zu mergen (evtl mithilfe einer gentoo cd)?

was sagen denn "gcc --version" und "emerge info"?

hast dus auch mal mit anderen flags versucht? kannst du überhaupt irgendwas kompilieren/emergen?

----------

## rc

hi,

auch auf die gefahr hin, dass ich nur quatsch abgeb....

kann das was mit 

```
../include/apr.h:432:2: #error no decision has been made on APR_PATH_MAX for your platform
```

zu tun haben ?

alle folge fehler scheinen was mit "APR" ,was auch immer das ist, zu tun haben

hoffe ich hab mich net allzu blamiert und konnte etwas helfen

rc

----------

## ralph

Was hast du denn gemacht, bevor das zum ersten mal aufgetreten ist? Neue glibc, neuer gcc, irgendetwas in diese Richtung?

----------

## spitzwegerich

Wenn du dein 

```
emerge apache
```

 mehrmals hintereinander ausprobierst, bekommst du dann immer _exakt_ den gleichen Fehler??

----------

## Neotux

hi.

Ich habe vor kurzem noch einige packete installiert, wobei andere schon nicht kompilierbar waren. 

Ich hab auch mal die flags ausgestellt, obwohl ich das ganze system bis jetzt mit diesen flags kompiliert habe. geht trotzdem nicht.

Apache hab ich versucht nochmals zu emergen, bricht mit der selben fehlermeldung ab.

die Zeile "#error no decision has been made on APR_PATH_MAX for your platform" ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber in den Use-Flags stimmt soweit alles.

gcc bricht beim compilieren ab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.3/work/gcc-3.3.3/libiberty/fibheap.c:285: error: `LONG_MI
> 
>  undeclared (first use in this function)
> ...

 

emerge info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.0.50-r1 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3_pre20040207-r0, 2.6.2)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor
> ...

 

gcc --version

 *Quote:*   

> gcc (GCC) 3.3.3 20040217 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3, propolice-3.3-7)
> 
> Copyright (C) 2003 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> 
> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
> ...

 

Ich versuch mal gcc nochmal von der liveCD zu kompilieren, wie auch immer, da, wenn ich mit chroot wechsel die selbe umgebung hab, wie wenn ich normal boote. aber ich tüfel mal...

----------

## MaydayUser

Hi,

ich weis nicht ob das damit was zu tun hat , aber ich hatte die Meldung auch :

!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 464, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message) 

Bei mir lag es vermutlich am 2.6 kernel.

hab ich gemergt mit dem 2.4 kernel , traten keine fehler auf.

Hasst du zufällig auch einen 2.6 kernel laaufen ?

----------

## Neotux

hi, also ich hab den 2.6.2 Kernel laufen. Ich hab jetzt mal versucht GCC über die Live CD zu mergen... es schlägt mit dem selben fehler fehl....

muss ich jetzt etwa den bootstrap nochmal machen? oder hat jemand noch ne Idee?

----------

## Neotux

hm... ok, hab jetzt noch ein wenig rumprobiert, hat aber nix gebracht. hab alle Flags ausgeschalten, hab emerge sync ausgeführt, und nochmal env-update gemacht. Bringt aber alles nix.

Vielleicht hilft die Fehlermeldung vom emergen von gcc:

 *Quote:*   

> if [ x"-fpic" != x ]; then \
> 
>   gcc -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/gcc-3.3.2/libiberty/../include  -W -Wall -Wtraditional -pedantic -fpic /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.2-r5/work/gcc-3.3.2/libiberty/fibheap.c -o pic/fibheap.o; \
> 
> else true; fi
> ...

 

kann ich ohne Probleme den Bootstrap prozess ausführen, dann ein emerge system machen und gehen dann die installierten programme noch?

----------

## amne

Habe gerade gesehen, dass du ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" drinnen hast. Vielleicht sind irgendwelche Pakete auf ~x86 upgedated worden und deshalb schlägts fehl? Was sagt emerge -up world wenn du auf x86 umstellst?

----------

## Neotux

naja... also 'wenn ich es auf x86 umstelle will er erstmal ne menge downgraden. und wenn ich den Prozess starte, kommt wieder das alte Problemchen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r4 failed.
> 
> !!! Function src_compile, Line 157, Exitcode 2
> ...

 

----------

## UTgamer

Tip: Ich hatte auch alles gegen ~x86 emerged und auch solche und ähnliche Fehler gehabt.

Was mir half, war vor jedem Paket welches fehlerhaft lief nocheinmal "emerge make" und "emerge automake" durchzuführen, danach ließen diese Pakete sich fehlerfrei neu builden. Nur hab ich jetzt ein kosmetisches Problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=933542#933542

aber alles läuft fehlerfrei.

Vielleicht hilft es.

----------

## Neotux

hm... naja... wie gesagt... emergen kann ich garnichts mehr... aber komisch ist, dass er beim checken auch den Ccompiler geprüft hat... und da meinte er ok... hm... also nochmal die Frage, bevor ich mir das system noch ganz zerschieße:

wenn ich den bootstrap nochmal ausführe, auf ein vorhandenes, aktuelleres system, könntes da probleme geben?

----------

## kurt

hi

wie siet's mit der festplate aus

```
df -h
```

gruss

kurt

----------

## Neotux

HD ist kein Problem, noch 62% Frei... auf root.

----------

## kurt

hi

ein bootstrap wird das problem warcheinlich auch nicht lössen.

hast du mal die fesplatte und die memorie's getscheckt?

gruss

kurt

----------

## Neotux

naja... also der Boostrap installiert ja jedenfalls den C compiler neu... und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das es daran liegt(oder an den headern. wenn ich was von mir compilieren will, kommt folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

>  cpp -o binaer binaer.cpp 
> 
> In file included from /usr/include/bits/posix1_lim.h:130,
> 
>                  from /usr/include/limits.h:144,
> ...

 

----------

